# Seaview's flying sub.....



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

anybody scratch build and interior for the flying sub?

yes, i know there is a photo etch kit.
but i want to build one.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, its easy and a cute little build, but I strongly advise lighting it, because it's too dark in there to see anything unless you shine a small flashlight into the viewport.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

A good place to start my Seaview build.I'll start with the FS.I have loved the FS since I was a kid,so I'm building mine how I remember it,smooth.First I filled the hatch lines for the landing gear and claw.Next white primer.alexander


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

First the flat white,then the chrome yellow.I'll let that sit for a few days,then sand out some bumps.alexander


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

JohnGuard said:


> anybody scratch build and interior for the flying sub?
> 
> yes, i know there is a photo etch kit.
> but i want to build one.


I tried to do one using plasticard and cardboard but it was such a pain in the rear cause of its size and proberbly my lack of skill.  so I went for the PE kit and glad I did. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

anybody got a pic of the PE kit in their flying sub?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

JohnGuard said:


> anybody got a pic of the PE kit in their flying sub?


You can see some photos of Alec's (AJ-1701) interior on my site: http://www.modeling.paragrafix.com/products/flyingsub-interior.asp


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice job, Alec!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks!

anyway to light it with a battery inside as opposed to a wire from a battery running thru the stand??


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes,I'm working on it with some watch batteries.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

awesome!!
please let me know how you wire it up!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Will do.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

I've just started a scratch build. Fst fwdd at least half a dozens episodes of Voyage. Going with the version with the reactors on both sides, because I like it better than the bunk beds and vending machines and whatever else they put in there. One surprise was that the FS interior walls aren't vertical but slant inwards toward the ceiling. With a little work with the dremel, I can just manage to fit almost 6' high walls inside. Don't know how or where I'm going to put a battery, tho. What are you using for battery holders?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

A piece of plastic tube from Evergreen.Two watch batteries will power two 3mm LEDs.alexander


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Seaview said:


> Nice job, Alec!


Thanks mate.  It was a nice addition to the kit and dead easy to do :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

starseeker2 said:


> I've just started a scratch build. Fst fwdd at least half a dozens episodes of Voyage. Going with the version with the reactors on both sides, because I like it better than the bunk beds and vending machines and whatever else they put in there. One surprise was that the FS interior walls aren't vertical but slant inwards toward the ceiling. With a little work with the dremel, I can just manage to fit almost 6' high walls inside. Don't know how or where I'm going to put a battery, tho. What are you using for battery holders?


Good luck on the scratch build :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it.  

Though were'nt the "bunk" and "vending machines" there for when the crew did the long flights??


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

They were. And the FS started out that way. At least on screen, tho the original maquette (sp??) in the Bob Burns collection has the reactors on both sides. But like someone else who posted on this thread, I think, I just like the balance of the reactors on both sides better. How, how, how, to get LEDs, a pot, and batteries into the leftover space???


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

ok, so i got the photo etch kit for the flying sub............

uh..............what kind of glue should i use to assemble it?

never used photo etched parts before!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

CA glue.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Over on 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=223298
in post #42 I posted a couple photos of the beginning of my scratchbuilt FS interior. Since they were taken I've added the side walls to the windows, front control panels, and have started to clean it up a little. I'll update it again this long weekend, I hope.


----------



## isdav59 (Jul 4, 2008)

i've decided to scratchbuild my interior of the moebius flying sub,constant pricing of model kits made me to decide ,give scratch building a try and if i may say it brought the joy of modelling to a whole new realm !!!! try it.just take the time to do a little research first, then go at it,dont be afraid to give it a try.once you start there is no turning back lol.











More here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2929778399/in/photostream/


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

That is one sweet little build :thumbsup:

How'd you do the water trailing from it???


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, COOL!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Both your interior and your breaking-the-surface diorama are very impressive! :thumbsup:


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Really superb execution !!!!!! Could you give us a bit of info on the water making, please ?

Gaétan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Water making? First, drink lots of beer...


----------



## isdav59 (Jul 4, 2008)

the water effects started with a piece of styrofoam and "Creative PAPERCLAY",you can find this clay in a hobby craft store.the base is a small shadowbox,which i used to hold the batteries that will light the interior.the clay will stick to the styrofaom really easy ,and with your wet fingers (water) you can shape the waves .two plastic hollow rods the same diameter of the inner size of the engines mounted the model to the base,that allowed me to run the wires too the three LED inside the sub. you now can find flat square leds, in bright white or red...etc.youll need LIQUITEX GLOSS GEL to finish off your water effects to give it a cool look, check this master modeller out on (You -Tube) for an ideal on this process... Z'GOK DIORAMA (TM Bounty Hunter) the videos are not in english but youll get the ideal.and go to it.!! happy modelling. PS:thanks for your kind words fellas.
'


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks , I really love your water transparency. It gives me the impression of water in the tropic seas...:thumbsup:

As for John method, It would be great for the transparency , but the color tone risk to be a tad too yellow for my taste.... 

Gaétan


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats just totally awesome!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That is SO COOL! I'm amazed at the detail in the water for such a small subject. Very nicely done!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I have Him on my watch list,TM BountyHunter.Those guys in Japan are awsome.Great job on the Flying Sub.


----------

